# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing with Davco k10

## gadgets

So I have come to this conclusion, after plumbing and fc sheets applied to walls and floors its time to get the waterproofing done. 
Firstly seal all joints and gaps wall-wall and wall-floor using a polyurethane based sealer - Sikaflex 11FC seems to be recommended highly. 
Second apply one coat of K10 and then apply tape to all corners and joints and paint over. <<< does anyone recommend a specific tape to use with K10??  Have not quite figured this one out yet. 
Third apply further coats as per manufacturers instructions to build up film thickness. 
Have I missed anything? 
I helped a mate last year do up his bathroom and he used this water proofing kit off ebay.  His ebay store has this tape I noticed, suitable? 
cheers 
gadgets

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> So I have come to this conclusion, after plumbing and fc sheets applied to walls and floors its time to get the waterproofing done. 
> Firstly seal all joints and gaps wall-wall and wall-floor using a polyurethane based sealer - Sikaflex 11FC seems to be recommended highly. 
> Second apply one coat of K10 and then apply tape to all corners and joints and paint over. <<< does anyone recommend a specific tape to use with K10??  Have not quite figured this one out yet.  You can use silicon based Kraft tape, nothing sticks to it, so makes a good bond breaker at the wall to floor joint in the shower. 
> Third apply further coats as per manufacturers instructions to build up film thickness. 
> Have I missed anything? 
> I helped a mate last year do up his bathroom and he used this water proofing kit off ebay.  His ebay store has this tape I noticed, suitable? 
> cheers 
> gadgets

  Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## gadgets

Thanks for the reply Oldsaltoz. 
I think I have confused you and me. 
Firstly can you explain what a "bond breaker" is exactly. 
And secondly what I was looking for an explanation on was, the one and only time I water proofed a bathroom.  Supplied in the kit was a fabric webbing 150mm wide that was placed in the wall-wall corners and wall-floor corner to strengthen  the joint, it was applied just after first coat before coating the whole area with a roller. 
Also found this video on youtube, it mentions a primer, a quick google and this seems to be the product - Davco Ultraprime.  Correct or Not? 
cheers 
gadgets

----------


## phild01

The bond breaker is used in areas where the substrate to the waterproofing is separate, eg joins in floor sheeting and where the wall meets the floor and wall corners.  Even just masking tape over these before waterproofing is enough.  The tape does nothing more than separate the waterproofing from whatever is taped.  The fabric should be used in conjunction as a reinforcement.  BTW, K10 won't stick to silicone sealant so the silicone in itself is a bond breaker.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks for the reply Oldsaltoz. 
> I think I have confused you and me.
> Firstly can you explain what a "bond breaker" is exactly. Bond breakers in areas that are prone to movement and allow the waterproofing membrane to separate rather than actually break and leak. There have been a few versions over the tears ranging from silicon sealant, silicon tape and backing rod covered with masking tape to name a few. Normally installed at the wall to floor interface inside the shower, this is later covered in screed in most cases. 
> And secondly what I was looking for an explanation on was, the one and only time I water proofed a bathroom.  Supplied in the kit was a fabric webbing 150mm wide that was placed in the wall-wall corners and wall-floor corner to strengthen  the joint, it was applied just after first coat before coating the whole area with a roller. As Above bond breakers inside the shower. You must also waterproof the full shower floor. As for primers, you should always read the instructions provided and the safety sheet to identify hazardous materials, you only get one set of lungs and eyes!
> For what it's worth I have been called in repair a number of leaking showers that had 'paint on' waterproofing. I do not and have never used it myself. 
> Also found this video on youtube, it mentions a primer, a quick google and this seems to be the product - Davco Ultraprime.  Correct or Not? As Above.  
> cheers
> gadgets

  Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------

